# Sendeplan script gesucht!



## StonedLover (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Suche einen Sendeplan Script.
Was damit gemeint ist?
-Ein Bereich in dem er bearbeitet werden kann  ( Admin Bereich)
-Sendezeiten Mo-So 00-23
-DJ Name
-Titel der Sendung
-Bild


Gibt es bereits solch ein Script?
Und wenn nicht ist es schwer so etwas zu Coden?
Falls es einfach ist, könnte mir jmd. weiterhelfen?

MFG StonedLover


----------



## bastiekleve (12. Dezember 2010)

hallo 

es kommt drauf an es gibt solcvhe scripte für php fusion 
das ist acuh kostenlos.

wenn du einen php fusions seite nutz kannst du es dir bei granade.de kostenrunterladen


----------



## StonedLover (12. Dezember 2010)

Das es die für  php fusion gibt ist mir bekannt. Allerdings ist meine Homepage selber gecoded und somit werde ich nicht auf  php fusion umsteigen. Gibt es evtl. die scripts von  php fusion auch für normale html seiten?
MFG StonedLover


----------



## Tapi (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter http://www.cod3.net/timetable/

Mfg Tapi


----------



## StonedLover (14. Dezember 2010)

Genau  so etwas meine ich ^...^

Jetzt hab ich allerdings ein prob. mit dem Online stellen.
Siehe => http://www.clubmusic.li/sendeplan.php
kann mir da jmd. weiter helfen?


----------

